

Show HN: Bud – Django project template for quick deployment (Vagrant, Ansible) - elbear
https://github.com/LucianU/bud

======
secstate
Slick! I actually have my own version of a django skeleton project that helps
me build new sites and apps faster. I love Django, but 0-60 speed with the
vanilla framework is gotta be somewhere around an hour or two. Having a
project skeleton or bootstrap project is a must if you build out sites often.

The one thing I'll recommend to Bud is the integration of django-
configurations so that you can keep your app consistent with
[http://12factor.net](http://12factor.net)

Other than that, this is a brilliant setup.

~~~
ubercore
Don't overlook how simple it is to keep and maintain your own in-house project
template. If you're making enough new projects for it to be an issue, it could
really benefit you to roll your own. There are a few ways to solve a lot of
Django project setup issues; I've never found two teams that set them up quite
the same (and usually for fairly good reasons).

~~~
elbear
I agree that if you've been using Django for some time, you probably have your
own template, so this is geared towards beginners more, who can get a site up
faster in this way. They can also look at the playbooks to see what the setup
is actually doing.

